
Product advice from jwz - abstractbill
http://www.jwz.org/doc/groupware.html
======
Alex3917
The quote about getting your users laid has been one of my AIM away messages
for the last two years. I believe the phrase may have also showed up in a
business plan or two :-)

------
jadams
Overheard outside a former boss's office:

"We're not talking customer service, we're talking cunnilingus! Are they
happy? I want you to make them happy!"

